# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  فایل pdf اموزش اکسس

## alireza322

من تازه ، کار را با اکسس شروع کرده ام و نیاز به یک فایل pdf  همراه با مثال دارم از اعضا محترم تقاضای یاری دارم %
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## alifatehi

> من تازه ، کار را با اکسس شروع کرده ام و نیاز به یک فایل pdf  همراه با مثال دارم از اعضا محترم تقاضای یاری دارم %
> با تشکر فراوان



دوست عزیز می تونی به تاپیک زیر بری مجموعه ای از آموزش های اکسس درون آن است.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=111558

----------

